# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Amsterdam Restaurant Recommendation

## Jim Kelly-Evans

We needed an SBH-Style good French food fix while in the Dutch capitol. After a little research we found a fine Brasserie with excellent food, wine, and service. Brasserie Ambassade, centrally located on one of Amsterdam's most beautiful canals, features delicious French cuisine and fine wines. We had a fabulous lunch there before we left on our Rhine River cruise adventure. We enjoyed poached Salmon over white spangle (a seasonal treasure,) salmon fume entrée, assorted chocolate specialties for dessert, a chevre salad entree, and a spectacular duck confit.

20220603_132508.jpg

[ATTACH]62264[/ATTACH

20220603_130034.jpg

20220603_135350.jpg

20220603_130026.jpg

----------


## amyb

oh my..looks wonderful.

----------


## cec1

Yummy looking photos.  Great shots, Jim.  Enjoy your river cruise!

----------


## GMP62

Looks phenomenal, Jim. Keep on posting!

----------

